# What domain registrar you use



## joshuatly (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all,

What domain registrar do you use? 
Any of you have experience with freenom? The free domain registra offering .tk .ml and other domain names for free?

Also about whois protection, namecheap only offer free whois protection for first year,. Which provider have free whois protection or included with the price?


----------



## Minmeo (Apr 3, 2015)

Never heard about freenom but I do not like the free domain names as they look spammy and domain names are cheap anyway.

Name.com, namecheap, and godaddy are good.


----------



## jclutter (May 4, 2015)

We use namecheap.com exclusively.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 4, 2015)

@jclutter Why are you going around the forum and necroing old threads?  I mean do you have anything to contribute or are you just trying to get your post count up here?

Cheers!


----------



## jclutter (May 4, 2015)

I am just new to the site and checking out the different forums.  I am not trying to offend anyone and apologize if I did.


----------



## ArenaHosts (May 5, 2015)

We use Resellclub for all orders - I personally use Dynadot for my own domains.


----------



## joepie91 (May 5, 2015)

I use Internet.bs myself. They offer free WHOIS protection where possible (not just for the first year), are rather cheap, and I have very good experiences with their support. Unfortunately their selection of TLDs is somewhat limited, though.


----------



## SentinelTower (May 6, 2015)

I use GoDaddy when nice coupons are available (especially the 99cents domains), otherwise namecheap or OVH.


----------



## MikeA (May 6, 2015)

I've always used NameCheap. I did transfer one of my domains to Google Domains when it first became public, but I didn't register any through them. On most holidays or similar NameCheap has $0.99c deals and whatnot, I think it was last "Black Friday" I got some good discounts that they were giving out.


----------



## Robert (May 6, 2015)

Name.com, if you have 100+ domains with them you can email for custom pricing + free whois pricing set for your account.


----------



## KeithVP (May 7, 2015)

We use Namecheap and NameSilo. NameSilo's free whois privacy feature is particularly useful.


----------



## Shoaib_A (May 7, 2015)

OVH, they not only offer free whois protection but also very cheap anycast DNS. Other than that, I like NameSilo also.


----------



## host4go (May 7, 2015)

Enom here...

I feel alone.


----------

